# Nose blocked



## melyssaandmorla (Jul 26, 2016)

Morla seems to have a blocked nose, its like shed but covering almost one nostril completly. I soaked him hoping it would help but I'm not sure what to do now. Any ideas? 
Thanks


----------



## Pearly (Jul 26, 2016)

How about bumping up heat/humidity/spaking, let the stuff get soft and wipe it off with clean moist cloth


----------



## melyssaandmorla (Jul 26, 2016)

Pearly said:


> How about bumping up heat/humidity/spaking, let the stuff get soft and wipe it off with clean moist cloth


I'll give it a try, I'll adjust his heat tomorrow and spray him really well. Thanks for the suggestion  hopefully its an easy fix


----------



## Pearly (Jul 26, 2016)

melyssaandmorla said:


> I'll give it a try, I'll adjust his heat tomorrow and spray him really well. Thanks for the suggestion  hopefully its an easy fix


Dang! I meant "soaking"!!! Anyway, after you get everything mice, soft and mushy, if if the nose booger doesn't come out with just wiping like baby snotty nose, then maybe try a baby bulb syringe to suction it out?!


----------



## Big Charlie (Jul 27, 2016)

Pearly said:


> How about bumping up heat/humidity/spaking, let the stuff get soft and wipe it off with clean moist cloth


It kind of looks like you said "spanking"! lol!


----------



## Pearly (Jul 27, 2016)

Big Charlie said:


> It kind of looks like you said "spanking"! lol!


Yeah right?! I can just hear myself saying this in a very serois tone of voice: "My advise is: grab your tort by it's hind legs and while suspended up in the air, swiftly deliver vigorous SPANKING! That's is sure to dislodge the nose booger and send the sucker flying accross the room"


----------



## Pearly (Jul 27, 2016)

See???!!! Dang spellchecker! Wtheck is "serois"???!!! It was supposed to be SERIOUS.


----------



## BrianWI (Jul 27, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Dang! I meant "soaking"!!! Anyway, after you get everything mice, soft and mushy, if if the nose booger doesn't come out with just wiping like baby snotty nose, then maybe try a baby bulb syringe to suction it out?!


Wtheck is "serois"? What the heck is that? What the heck is mice, soft and mushy??? Must have "serois" keyboard malfunctions!


----------



## BrianWI (Jul 27, 2016)

In all seriousness, I have read somewhere that in Gopher torts, mycoplasma are causing tissue erosion and scar tissue blockage in the nostrils of infected animals from the chronic respiratory illness.


----------



## melyssaandmorla (Jul 27, 2016)

BrianWI said:


> In all seriousness, I have read somewhere that in Gopher torts, mycoplasma are causing tissue erosion and scar tissue blockage in the nostrils of infected animals from the chronic respiratory illness.


I doesn't have any nasal discharge and can still breathe through his nose fine. He dose breathe heavy every now and again but I've already had him checked out by a vet for that. Ill for sure keep a close eye on him though. Thanks, at least if it is something serious Ill know what to do


----------



## Pearly (Jul 27, 2016)

BrianWI said:


> Wtheck is "serois"? What the heck is that? What the heck is mice, soft and mushy??? Must have "serois" keyboard malfunctions!


Ok, Professor you know darn well what I meant! And I give up with that spellchecker! But this one is nothing comparing to my work tablet that changes any narrative text into completely idiotic "word salad". I have yet to figure out if I can disable that thing. And serious now: I didn't know about the mycoplasma thing. I'm glad you posted it. Hopefully the OP's tort just got some mud or soft food in there that few "baby care tricks" will get out, but it is good to be aware of the potential for bigger problems. Anyway, i always like to know.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 27, 2016)

melyssaandmorla said:


> View attachment 181505
> Morla seems to have a blocked nose, its like shed but covering almost one nostril completly. I soaked him hoping it would help but I'm not sure what to do now. Any ideas?
> Thanks



You can gently pick it out with a tooth pick. Then flush it sharply with a squeeze bottle of saline solution.


----------



## GingerLove (Jul 27, 2016)

It really looks like it might just be the shell covering part of the nostril. If your tortoise doesn't seem bothered by it and you've tried everything else, then I wouldn't worry too much. Does your tortoise seem bothered at all??


----------



## Pearly (Jul 27, 2016)

melyssaandmorla said:


> I doesn't have any nasal discharge and can still breathe through his nose fine. He dose breathe heavy every now and again but I've already had him checked out by a vet for that. Ill for sure keep a close eye on him though. Thanks, at least if it is something serious Ill know what to do


I'd try to clear that nostril but would definitely pay attention to what Brian has posted about mycoplasma and RI's. Just watch your pet closely for any signs of a resp. problems


----------



## melyssaandmorla (Jul 27, 2016)

GingerLove said:


> It really looks like it might just be the shell covering part of the nostril. If your tortoise doesn't seem bothered by it and you've tried everything else, then I wouldn't worry too much. Does your tortoise seem bothered at all??


His nose whistlys from time to time and when I tried getting it out he kinda ran around in circles for a bit all upset at me lol but hes eating still, still active so idk


----------



## Pearly (Jul 28, 2016)

melyssaandmorla said:


> His nose whistlys from time to time and when I tried getting it out he kinda ran around in circles for a bit all upset at me lol but hes eating still, still active so idk


Hmmm.., this makes me think that this maybe some permanent growth or... What Brian was saying... Try with humidity/bath/softening-scoop-it-out-and-off, and if with that you meet too much resistance without tugging and tearing, then perhaps a vet visit?


----------



## melyssaandmorla (Jul 28, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Hmmm.., this makes me think that this maybe some permanent growth or... What Brian was saying... Try with humidity/bath/softening-scoop-it-out-and-off, and if with that you meet too much resistance without tugging and tearing, then perhaps a vet visit?


Yeah for sure I'll try that, he doesn't even seem to notice so at least there's that


----------

